# Yamaha F40 starting issues ( 3 hrs on motor )



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Did you kill the engine while still in gear?
Can't start if it's in gear, safety lockout prevents it.
So will too much throttle advance, on some outboards.
Blown fuse will do it too.


----------



## gordon_stokes (Mar 10, 2010)

Not in gear when shutting off.....to complicate it, about three hours after getting home, I put the muffs and water hose back on the engine and it started about 6 straight times.

It's hard to feel confident enough to make a long run away from the ramp.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

What year is the engine? When you say it would not start, does that means it turned over but the engine wouldn't start and run? 

It turns over then it wouldn't be the neutral safety switch or the fuse, both would inhibit the engine from turning over


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Go to the dealer. That motor has a recall for a bad fuel pump. If you dont believe me just call them.. Its all warranty.


----------



## gordon_stokes (Mar 10, 2010)

Turned over but no start.  Will check on fuel pump and recall....appreciate it.


Engine is 2010 with three hours.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yep, the new f40 fuel injected motors have a "recall" on the fuel pumps getting hot. See, the whole time your running, so is the fuel pump, and it gets hotter and hotter. Then when u shut it off, its way to hot to start working again. Might take an hour for it to cool back down and start again. They are also a fire hazard. (overheating fuel pump submersed in fuel). Be safe, dont run it again, take it in to the dealer.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Yep, the new f40 fuel injected motors have a "recall" on the fuel pumps getting hot. See, the whole time your running, so is the fuel pump, and it gets hotter and hotter. Then when u shut it off, its way to hot to start working again. Might take an hour for it to cool back down and start again. They are also a fire hazard. (overheating fuel pump submersed in fuel). Be safe, dont run it again, take it in to the dealer.



^x2 That's why I asked what year it was.


----------



## gordon_stokes (Mar 10, 2010)

Have had the boat at the dealer for three weeks and the fuel pump is on backorder with no date certain for shipping. The fact that the part is a matter of a recall and their parts distribution can not locate any does not inspire confidence in Yamaha's service.

Hopefully this is a fluke occurrence and is not an indicator of things to come.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Well now, when half your frigin country gets destroyed in an eathquake, it might set you back a little... :


----------



## rkraskie (Aug 13, 2014)

Apologies for digging up an old thread, did the fuel pump fix the issue?


----------

